# DirectX Problem mit Windows 7 (64-Bit)



## PES 4ever (22. August 2010)

Hallo,

Wenn ich DirectX installieren möchte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung (siehe Anhang).
Laut dxdiag ist DirectX 11 installiert und laut den Windows-Leistungsinformationen DirectX 10.

Wenn ich eine Anwendung, die DirectX benötigt, öffne, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung in der steht, dass *d3dx9_42.dll* auf dem Computer fehlt.
Wenn ich diese Datei herunterlade und in den System32 Ordner kopiere, dann kommt die nächste Fehlermeldung in der steht, dass die Anwendung nicht korrekt gestartet werden konnte *(0xc000007b)*.

Habt ihr eine Lösung für mich?
Danke im Voraus.

MFG PES 4ever


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. August 2010)

Lade dir mal die komplette DirectX Redistributable herunter, da ist die Datei (neben zig anderen) ebenfalls drin: 

DirectX Download Juni 2010: DirectX 9, DirectX 10 und DirectX 11 von Microsoft

Wenn's nach dieser korrekten Installation immer noch nicht geht, sehen wir weiter. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PES 4ever (22. August 2010)

Danke für die Antwort!

Das Problem hat sich nun nach der Installation eines Spiels von selbst erledigt. Beim Installieren wurde die DirectX Version aktualisiert und nun klappt alles.

MFG PES 4ever


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. August 2010)

Dass redist hätte es auch getan,ist zumindest dasselbe wie in einen Spiel.


----------

